# Complete operas on Youtube



## Dins (Jun 21, 2011)

How about a thread whith comlete operas that can be found on YouTube?

Since we are voting for Madama Butterfly at the moment i started looking on YouTube and found this.






Karajan/Freni/Domingo


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

*Cavalleria Rusticana - Cura, Meier, Gavanelli; Muti 1996*

I watched this yesterday. I know Cura's technique has many critics, but here he is perfect. He is a verismo god. And Meier is wonderful, and I've just discovered the fantastic Paolo Gavanelli who plays Alfio.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

The ballet version of Ravel's "L'Enfant et les sortilèges" (in five parts):


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

there's a guy called coloraturafan with tons of complete operas there.


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

_Don Giovanni_ - Metropolitan 1990
_Marriage of Figaro_ - Metropolitan 1985

There's another _Marriage of Figaro_ on YouTube from 1999 at the Met, but the end of Act 3 is missing and there's some arias that are cut off.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

EarthBoundRules said:


> _Don Giovanni_ - Metropolitan 1990
> _Marriage of Figaro_ - Metropolitan 1985
> 
> There's another _Marriage of Figaro_ on YouTube from 1999 at the Met, but the end of Act 3 is missing and there's some arias that are cut off.


Besides the 1985 version is just perfect.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

This is one darn good opera film:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

As is this (a personal favourite):


----------



## Bardamu (Dec 12, 2011)

Mirella Freni is probably my favorite <3

Ceneretola held at Paris in 1996 is very very good:











mamascarlatti said:


> I watched this yesterday. I know Cura's technique has many critics, but here he is perfect. He is a verismo god. And Meier is wonderful, and I've just discovered the fantastic Paolo Gavanelli who plays Alfio.


Indeed he is a great Turiddu however the Santuzza and Lucia in that performace are quite weak.

Also from the little I listened I quite enjoyed Cura's intepretation of Osaka in Iris.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

This is a pretty decent Elektra with Thielemann conducting.


----------



## trosado (Sep 10, 2012)

The Turandot production from Bayerische Staatsoper that streamed this past weekend has been uploaded to YouTube.


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

Thomas Adès's _The Tempest_, from the Met:
The complete opera, _The Tempest_


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

trosado said:


> The Turandot production from Bayerische Staatsoper that streamed this past weekend has been uploaded to YouTube.


Do watch this while it's up! While the production may be slightly on the cray side, the singing is fabulous!


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

For another few days only, Alban Berg's Lulu with Barbara Hannigan playing the title character, from the La Monnaie opera house in Brussels _(only will be online until the end of November 2012)_:

Full Lulu opera from La Monnaie


----------



## trosado (Sep 10, 2012)

tyroneslothrop said:


> For another few days only, Alban Berg's Lulu with Barbara Hannigan playing the title character, from the La Monnaie opera house in Brussels _(only will be online until the end of November 2012)_:
> 
> Full Lulu opera from La Monnaie


Oh, I'm so watching this tonight! Thank you for the heads up!

Edit: I wasn't able to watch it earlier and now it's gone. Damn!


----------



## trosado (Sep 10, 2012)

Aksel said:


> Do watch this while it's up! While the production may be slightly on the cray side, the singing is fabulous!


I saved it to watch later in the week. I've heard pros and cons on the singing, so I'm very intrigued, as well as by the stage production.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

trosado said:


> I saved it to watch later in the week. I've heard pros and cons on the singing, so I'm very intrigued, as well as by the stage production.


I loved the singing. Yonghoon Lee did seem rather distant, and I would have liked to hear a bit more emotion, but the Liù was most excellent and Theorin rocked In questa reggia like nobody's business.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Two of my favorite stagings of *Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg*:

1. From the Met:






2. From Deutsche Oper, Berlin:


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

Not on Youtube, but playable online all the same, here is the only known video recording of the opera _Dubrovsky_ by Napravnik:

Napravnik's _Dubrovsky_ (1961)


----------



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

At the Hawk's Well on youtube, in one act and based on the play by W. B. Yeats, a bit over 50 minutes.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Stravinsky ~ Le Rossignol (The 'intrusion' of contemporary electronics as an analogy to 'automaton' - the moral of H.C. Anderson's tale, is beyond a stretch - it is 'trendy' with no other thought to its 'appropriateness.' - No, I don't need the whole production to be a reproduction of Chinese antiquity, either  
Literally 'fabulous,' score... Stravinsky reduced some of it into his orchestral Suite, "Le Chant du Rossignol.)





Stravinsky ~ Mavra, opera buffa in one act




playlist, audio only - better sound....





Stravinsky ~ The Rake's Progress (Thomas Lawlor, Nuala Willis; Bernard Haitink -- Glyndebourne)





Poulenc ~ Dialogues des Carmelites





Bartok ~ Bluebeard's Castle (Kolos Kováts; Sylvia Sass; London Philharmonic Orchestra, Georg Solti)




Mozart ~ Cosi fan Tutte: La Petite Bande, Orchestra & Chorus. Sigiswald Kuijken, conductor (audio only.)





Monteverdi ~ L'Orfeo (cond. Jordi Savall -- 'nuff said!)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

aleazk said:


> The ballet version of Ravel's "L'Enfant et les sortilèges" (in five parts):


A masterpiece and a true gem, this production uses THE still best recording (imho) -- 
DGG: Orchestre National de la R.T.F; Loren Maazel, conductor


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

PetrB said:


> A masterpiece and a true gem, this production uses THE still best recording (imho) --
> DGG: Orchestre National de la R.T.F; Loren Maazel, conductor


If you want a really charming opera version, try this 2012 production from Glyndebourne:


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> If you want a really charming opera version, try this 2012 production from Glyndebourne:


That one is most excellent.

Speaking of L'enfant recordings, I prefer the chorus and orchestra in the Berlin Phil recording with Rattle et al (the teapot scene in this is wonderful, as is the arithmetic scene), but overall I prefer the Naxos recording with Alastair Willis and the Nashville Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Karol Szymanowski ~ Król Roger


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

I will post a Vimeo version of the Met's recent production of The Tempest later. I found the link to a high quality video a few weeks back, but have since misplaced URL. It's a very nice opera.

Does anybody else have any full opera links to share for more recent operas (last few decades)? I never have enough money to purchase opera DVDs (let alone CDs) and am always looking for recent ones to watch.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I have the mastersingers aforementioned from the Met but really it does stretch credulity beyond reason. The Walther looks as if he'd be better off playing Falstaff and the Eva is elderly close up. The production is great if you can take Wagner's concept. But this is one reason why is operas are open to ridicule. Of course everything is magnified by the medium of DVD.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

oogabooha said:


> I will post a Vimeo version of the Met's recent production of The Tempest later. I found the link to a high quality video a few weeks back, but have since misplaced URL. It's a very nice opera.


here you go, saved in my trusty catalogue:


----------



## trosado (Sep 10, 2012)

This one is not on YouTube, but on Youku based in China.

Debussy's _Pelléas et Mélisande_ at the Opéra National de Paris, directed by Robert Wilson.

[video]http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzY5NDA3MzE2.html[/video]

There's two short interviews at the end with Robert Wilson talking about the concept, and with conductor Philippe Jordan, who explains Debussy's use of modes and whole-tone scales.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

trosado said:


> This one is not on YouTube, but on Youku based in China.
> 
> Debussy's _Pelléas et Mélisande_ at the Opéra National de Paris, directed by Robert Wilson.
> 
> ...


I love this staging. Of course it looks like every other production directed by Robert Wilson. but in this case I think it Wilson and Debussy are a match made in heaven.


----------



## trosado (Sep 10, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> I love this staging. Of course it looks like every other production directed by Robert Wilson. but in this case I think it Wilson and Debussy are a match made in heaven.


Yes, I wholeheartedly agree. I am living for this production! It's very oneiric. And everything clicks: direction, staging, casting, conducting, performances, costumes. I think even the choice of subtitle fonts for the video is perfect! I am crossing my fingers that this comes out on DVD/Blu-ray.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Quick quick quick get it while you can:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Am watching this wonderful performance now:


----------



## Ginger (Jul 14, 2016)

J. Strauss` operetta "Die Fledermaus" from the Opera Bastille. Audio quality is okay, but you hear some noises from the audience, unfortunately.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

*Giacomo Meyerbeer*

_Robert le Diable_ (Berlin, Marc Minkowski)





_Les Huguenots_ (Brussels, Minkowski) - has half an hour of music more than the Bonynge and Montpellier recordings:





_Le prophète_ (Lewis, with Gedda)





_L'étoile du nord_ (Wexford, with Futral and a very young JDF)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gaetano Donizetti - Rosmonda d'Inghilterra


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

*Jules Massenet*

_Ariane_





_Cléopâtre_





_Panurge_





_La Navarraise_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

*Fromental Halévy*

_Charles VI_





_La magicienne_
[video=dailymotion;x27gxzg]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x27gxzg_halevy-la-magicienne-montpellier-july-11-2011_music[/video]

*Ernest Reyer*

_Salammbô_





*Saint-Saëns*
_Samson et Dalila_





_Henry VIII_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

*D.F.E. Auber*

_Gustave III_





_La muette de Portici_





_Fra Diavolo_





_Manon Lescaut_





_Le domino noir_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

*Edouard Lalo*

_Le roi d'Ys_





*Gabriel Fauré*

_Pénélope_





*Ernest Chausson*
_Le roi Arthus_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

*Charles Gounod*

_Mireille_





_Le médecin malgré lui_





*Georges Bizet*
_Ivan IV_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

*Gaspare Spontini*

_Fernand Cortez_





_Olimpie_





*Étienne Nicolas Méhul*
_Uthal_





*François-Adrien Boieldieu*
_Le calife de Bagdad_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

*Adolphe Adam*

_Le postillon de Lonjumeau_





_Si j'étais roi_





_Le toréador_





_Le châlet_





_Le farfadet_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

*Emmanuel Chabrier*

_L'étoile_










_Une éducation manquée_





_Gwendoline_





_Le roi malgré lui_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

*Albert Lortzing*
_Zar und Zimmermann_ (with English subtitles!)





_Undine_





_Der Wildschutz_





*Friedrich von Flotow*
_Martha_





*Otto Nicolai*
_The Merry Wives of Windsor_ 
(sung in English)


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

*Heinrich Marschner*
_Der Vampyr_





_Der Templer und die Jüdin_





*Louis Spohr*
_Jessonda_





*Robert Schumann*
_Genoveva_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

*Carl Maria von Weber*

_Der Freischütz_





_Euryanthe_





_Oberon_





_Abu Hassan_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Richard Wagner

_Die Feen_





_Das Liebesverbot_





_Rienzi_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

*Richard Strauss*
_Guntram_





_Feuersnot_









_Friedenstag_





_Daphne_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

_Die schweigsame Frau_




(English subtitles)

_Die Liebe der Danae_





Die ägyptische Helena


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Fantastic cast for Undine, pity the music doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> Fantastic cast for Undine, pity the music doesn't appeal to me.


There is also an Undine opera by E.T.A Hoffmann. It was on youtube earlier but not any longer.

Otherwise there are several videos on youtube of Dvorak´s opera Rusalka:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Sloe said:


> There is also an Undine opera by E.T.A Hoffmann. It was on youtube earlier but not any longer.
> 
> Otherwise there are several videos on youtube of Dvorak´s opera Rusalka:]
> 
> I'm quite partial to Rusalka.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> Sloe said:
> 
> 
> > There is also an Undine opera by E.T.A Hoffmann. It was on youtube earlier but not any longer.
> ...


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Sloe said:


> There is also an Undine opera by E.T.A Hoffmann. It was on youtube earlier but not any longer.


Yes, I looked for it but couldn't find it!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

*Richard Wagner*

_Lohengrin_ 




 (subtitles in Spanish, but you should know the story!)

_Tristan und Isolde_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

_Mitridate, re di Ponto_





_Figaro[_





_Così[_





_The Magic Flute_





_La clemenza di Tito_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

*Claudio Monteverdi*

_L'Orfeo_





_L'incoronazione di Poppea_ 





_Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

*Italian verismo*

_Cav_
Karajan




Zeffirelli





_Pag_





Butterfly


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

How will I ever find time to watch all these?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> *Italian verismo*
> 
> _Cav_
> Karajan
> ...


Love them all and thank goodness preserved for posterity on DVD.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> *Italian verismo*
> 
> _Cav_
> Karajan
> ...


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Don Fatale said:


> How will I ever find time to watch all these?


Don't think you have to watch 'em all! Besides, if you think of it as a list to work through, it becomes a chore! This is more of a resource.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Sloe said:


> SimonTemplar said:
> 
> 
> > *Italian verismo*
> ...


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

The Ostrobothnians by Leevi Madetoja:






Part 2

Part 3

Part 4


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> *Italian verismo*
> 
> Butterfly]


There is also the Brescia version of Madama Butterfly were Pinkerton is even more unlike-able:

In German with Jana Smitkova in the title role:






In Italian with Hui He in the title role:


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

The 1985 Covent Garden production of Andrea Chenier, which was the last one the Royal Opera put on before getting around to it again last year. Domingo, Tomowa-Sintow, Zancanaro. (Nice staging of the "Pastorella addio" number, too)






And for those who prefer their operas in black and white...


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> *Italian verismo*
> 
> Butterfly


Since Freni is Italian and alive here is a real Japanese girl who died too early as an Italian girl who does not die.
Simon Boccanegra with Yoko Watanabe as Amelia:






And Simon Boccanegra with Mirella Freni:


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Béla Bartók - _Bluebeard's Castle_





1988 BBC production, starring Robert Lloyd and Elizabeth Laurence. Beautifully directed - and sinister.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

SimonTemplar said:


> Béla Bartók - _Bluebeard's Castle_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you ST. Such a shame that the Beeb doesn't do stuff like this any more.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Leoncavallo´s La Boheme:






Part 2

Part 3

Part 4


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Cut by almost an hour, but a good introduction. Marfa's aria in Act IV is beautiful - and beautifully shot, with rippling light over water - and the final scene is intense.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Movies of Russian operas - not always the best quality

Mussorgsky - _Boris Godunov_





_Khovanshchina_





Borodin - _Prince Igor_





Better quality, but without subtitles:





Tchaikovsky - _Iolanta_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Tchaikovsky - _Eugene Onegin_




(no subtitles)


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Mussorgsky - _Boris Godunov_




(The legendary 1978 production, with English subtitles)

_Khovanshchina_




(Vienna production, Abbado conducting)


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Glinka - _Ruslan & Lyudmila_





Glinka - _A Life for the Tsar_




(No subtitles)


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

sospiro said:


> Thank you ST. Such a shame that the Beeb doesn't do stuff like this any more.


My pleasure. The BBC hasn't been what it was since the late 1980s!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Tchaikovsky - _Eugene Onegin_





Tchaikovsky - _The Queen of Spades_
Bolshoi:




(English subtitles)


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Rimsky-Korsakov

_Sadko_




(English subtitles)

_Snegurochka (The Snow Maiden)_
Bolshoi production:





1952 cartoon - with extracts from the opera:





_The Golden Cockerel_





_Mlada_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

_Mozart and Salieri_






_The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh and the Maiden Fevroniya_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Giuseppe Verdi´s opera Attila:






Giuseppe Verdi´s opera Alzira:






An opera about the Incas.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

From Schwetzingen:

_Il barbiere di Siviglia_





_L'italiana in Algeri_




A delightful production!

_La scala di seta_





_L'occasione fa il ladro_





_Il signor Bruschino_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Mozart - _La finta giardiniera_





Cimarosa - _Il matrimonio segreto_





Pergolesi - _La serva padrone_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Offenbach!

_Les brigands_




Brilliant production - like an Asterix BD come to life.

_Orphée aux enfers_





In German:





_La grande duchesse de Gérolstein_





_Le roi Carotte_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

_La vie parisienne_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

And from the ridiculous to the sublime...






To replace the _Iolanta_ on the previous page:




(This one has subtitles.)

Strauss's _Arabella_, with subtitles:


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Poulenc - _Dialogues des Carmelites_





Boito - _Mefistofele_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Ravel

_L'heure espagnole_





_L'enfant et les sortilèges_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Wagner - _The Flying Dutchman_





_Meistersinger_\




(A traditional performance from Bayreuth?!)

Verdi - _Falstaff_




(starring Gabriel Bacquier)


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I was searching Saekyung Rim on youtube and find this video of A Masked Ball by Giuseppe Verdi with Saekyung Rim as Amelia:











Previously I did not like this opera but I know have to say that I have changed my mind and really like it.

Director: Francesco Bellotto
Conductor: Carlo Goldstein


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

In English.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Euryanthe by Carl-Maria von Weber:


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Sloe said:


> Euryanthe by Carl-Maria von Weber:


Thanks for posting this! I couldn't find it on YouTube, but it's a good production. Is it just me, or does the Lysiart look like Rowan Atkinson?


----------

